# Pindo Palm Dates



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

This stuff goes well with vodka, I know that! The first picture is the dates boiling down. Then filtered through cheese cloth. Then the final out come. Cant wait to harvest more next year!!! I got 3 more gallons of dates to make more with. All from one tree.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

I've always wondered if that fruit was edible and what to do with it if so. You make a juice to mix drinks with?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I had a neighbor that came and took mine. And made jelly. Now they just rot on the ground. Tell me more about your brew.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

The taste is a mixture of mango and honey-suckle. Place the dates in a pot. Fill with water until the water level is just above the dates. Boil for hours. No really hours. If you de-seed the dates it is MUCH less time. Smash the dates as they are boiling. Once they are all smashed. I strain 4 times through the cheese cloth. Boil more after being strained to make it as sweet as you want. Make jelly, wine, drink.


----------

